# What did you stock up with



## Pauline1954 (Mar 18, 2020)

Whats your most important items to have during your home quarantine?


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 18, 2020)

Mostly fresh produce, dairy, baking ingredients.  I keep a well-stocked pantry and freezer so I really didn't need to buy much.   I get cases of toilet paper, paper towels, napkins, coffee (kcups) and some toiletries delivered monthly from Amazon's "Subscribe and Save," so I already had a stash of that stuff.  I bought fresh cold & flu medicines just in case.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 18, 2020)

Same here. I usually shop twice a month. But this month im on my 3rd shopping trip. At the beginning of the month i did my regular shopping. Then thought id better go to sams and get my toilet paper. Unbeknownst to me what was about to happen. I had a feeling but could not even fathom the extent and how fast. Im trying to get enough for 2 months. I really dont want my husband out. He is less careful. But i talked to him today. Hopefully it registered. Hes such a guy as my sister says.   I have immune compromised system. So i already wear a mask every winter. A black mask and bundled up because I am always cold. If i get chilled i have to grrt in,the bed and turn the heating pad on and warm up. Otherwise i will end up sick.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 18, 2020)

I have canned Ravioli, tuna, spaghetti and Alfredo sauce, green beans, Marinara sauce, brown rice, quinoa, beef stew, salmon.  I also have frozen Ravioli, Grillers, Grillers crumbles, chicken thighs, some other frozen veggie burgers, a package of breakfast sausage, frozen veggies, frozen beer battered fish.  Then in the frig I have 2 packages of smoked turkey sausage that good till 2021...wonder what they put in it?  lol...Then there is the nonfat Greek yogurt I always have, some fresh pecans and walnuts, a bunch of salad veggies, eggs, and soy milk.  

I'm eating my food slowly, smaller portions makes it last longer.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 18, 2020)

Coffee!

I bought my standard items only more of them so I can maintain a 2-3 week supply if things get worse.

I'm really just sticking with the things that I consider to be comfort foods, unfortunately, those same foods tend to pile on the pounds if I'm not careful.

This simple fry bread recipe is making the rounds and is good for those times when you run short of fresh bread.

The recipe calls for deep frying but we always fried dough in a cast-iron frying pan with just a shimmer of oil.







https://www.aspicyperspective.com/easy-navajo-fry-bread/


----------



## win231 (Mar 19, 2020)

Nothing, really.  I've done some marketing for elderly friends, but most of the food I eat is what other people aren't interested in - fruits & vegetables & beans.  I noticed the meats are frequently empty - I don't care.
I did order TP from Amazon 2 weeks ago & it arrived last Monday, but not to stock up; I was just low on it.
I'm already a hoarder of certain things.  I like several kinds of soap, shampoo, etc.  And Glock food (ammunition).


----------



## bingo (Mar 19, 2020)

just the regular two week trip for stuff....i'm surprised coffee wasn't hoarded


----------



## katlupe (Mar 19, 2020)

I am always stocked up. I shop on the 3rd usually and then just pick up fresh stuff for my pet rabbit when he needs it. This month though, my bf took me to a store he had been telling me about in another town, they sell a lot of marked down food items. I bought a bunch of stuff and it was just extra not what I needed. The prices were so good so I took advantage of it. Then a week later this virus thing hit and I didn't need to run to the store.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2020)

Can goods and milk both liquid and powder...My son calls every 2 days to see how we are doing...He will shop for us..


----------



## Gaer (Mar 19, 2020)

Dry dog food, bottled water because the water here is undrinkable, beef filets and chicken breasts in the freezer, (protein),  printing paper and printer cartridges.  I have some canned soups and tuna fish.  That's about it.  No panic.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 19, 2020)

bingo said:


> just the regular two week trip for stuff....i'm surprised coffee wasn't hoarded


Me too!


----------



## gennie (Mar 19, 2020)

I normally keep a well stocked frig, freezer and pantry so routine shopping.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 19, 2020)

We always keep 2 or 3 weeks of food and essentials in the house....in case we get a siege of bad weather, etc.  About the only addition we have made due to this virus is a carton of powdered milk...in case there's a shortage of milk at the local grocery store.  My wife found a recipe for making bread, and one of the neighbors raises chickens, and always has excess eggs....in case those become in short supply.  Our freezer is fairly full, and we have a shelf of canned goods in the basement, so I guess we're about as prepared as we can be.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 19, 2020)

Since the self-serving piggish hoarders insist on "stocking up" , maybe rationing should be implemented ASAP!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I have canned Ravioli, tuna, spaghetti and Alfredo sauce, green beans, Marinara sauce, brown rice, quinoa, beef stew, salmon.  I also have frozen Ravioli, Grillers, Grillers crumbles, chicken thighs, some other frozen veggie burgers, a package of breakfast sausage, frozen veggies, frozen beer battered fish.  Then in the frig I have 2 packages of smoked turkey sausage that good till 2021...wonder what they put in it?  lol...Then there is the nonfat Greek yogurt I always have, some fresh pecans and walnuts, a bunch of salad veggies, eggs, and soy milk.
> 
> I'm eating my food slowly, smaller portions makes it last longer.
> 
> Weirdly, I find myself eating more.  I was worried about my steady weight loss problem - I think that is one issue that is being resolved!


----------



## Ronni (Mar 19, 2020)

We got food for the dogs, staples like flour and eggs and sugar, and we over-bought on meat and then vacuum sealed them in the appropriate portion sizes for the family.  We also bought a small freezer for the overflow of frozen goods. 

Oh...and alcohol.  There has to be alcohol to get me through this insanity.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 19, 2020)

Tomorrow, I'm going out to buy parakeet food - seeds and sprouting mix. I called to check on availability, and my local store was out of their favorite seed. My four feathered friends depend on me and with so many businesses closing, I worry about the supply chain.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 19, 2020)

I just bought a couple of extra loaves of bread, and some canned milk. A couple of weeks ago I bought a big bag of rice. I have to eat gluten free and rice is a staple in my diet. I noticed 3 days ago they were out of rice. I'm glad I picked it up when I did.
I have plenty in my freezers but wished I could have gotten more eggs. They were out. I have enough for cooking so we will eat hot cereal in the morning. We will survive.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 19, 2020)

We added a few things to our pantry, but not that much. We did order extra dog and cat food.

The main things we have done are:
Changed the way we receive our medications so that they come by mail and we don't have to sit around waiting in a pharmacy.
Added several channels to our TV cable service  to give us more options.
Cancelled a planned trip to Savannah.
Set up a home delivery account for our groceries.
I cancelled going to breakfast with my pals.
My wife cancelled going out to Yoga, Tai Chi, and line dancing classes.
Cancelled our biweekly cleaning service. (They weren't doing a good job anyway, and we are going to have lots of free time.)
Moved all of our Doctor and Dentist visits out to the Oct/Nov timeframe.
Cancelled our monthly massages (now this really hurts)
Cancelled going out to eat anywhere.
Cut back on the optional withdrawals from our IRA's (no point in selling on the way down) and we are not spending it anyway.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 22, 2020)

The conditions in the local grocery stores have me a bit rattled so I started thinking about the shelf-stable pantry items I have on hand that would be helpful in a short term emergency.

I have to admit that my selection will be pretty grim if we have a disruption in the utilities or municipal water supply.

I think I'll stash some tap water in the fridge just in case.

This link was helpful to me.

https://extension.colostate.edu/dis...y-supply-of-shelf-stable-food-for-one-person/

I'm curious to know what if any preparations other have made.

Thanks, B


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 22, 2020)

Can't say I stocked up, all I picked up extra was flour , some beans and whole grains. I keep a decent amount of food in here, there are times we can't get out to the stores.
       I have some freeze dried food for emergencies, it lasts for years. 
      A good source of water, backup power for intermittent use.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 96382


That speaks volumes, @Ken N Tx


----------



## toffee (Mar 22, 2020)

got what we need --but no eggs at the moment here , its shop around time in uk.
went to local butcher -for freezer '


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

I have a freezer full of food... 2/3rds full of veggies... chicken thighs, bread, lamb chops.. some frozen pies... few different things.. another smaller freezer has  fish, and more veggies..  (this is pretty much how I  have it any time)...

My store cupboards always have a good amount of dried  and canned goods... but I have stocked up with more beans of all types , rice, and lentils, so I can make soups...also canned potatoes, which I never buy usually, and haven't for probably 30 years  but just in case I can't get any fresh  I can add them to the soups.

I have several types of flour, sugar (just one bag) for home baking.. some packet sauces and gravies ,  dried  pasta  et al... the usual store cupboard ingredients...and stored away  in the spare room are 2 boxes of quadruple chocolate cookies  , and a box of chocolates..  ( you always have to have a treat when it's a very gloomy day)

I stock up most  on UHT milk...  I usually buy it in 12 one litre packs which lasts a month ... but I have enough to potentially last me 2 months now ... but I bought most of this back in January when we were preparing for Brexit, totally unaware of this current crises about to loom... so just last week I had to get  in a little more

same with Loo rolls.. we have enough to keep us going for a good time, pray god.. and also kitchen paper, tissues... disinfectant,  and dettol antiseptic cleaner  and bleach..although I haven't stocked up on the latter,, I just bought one extra bottle more  than I would normally... Bleach is so easily diluted for use, no need to overstock on it.. ..

Our main thing was that we couldn't get any sanitiser..right from the word go, so we bought a big bottle of Isopropyl  and some aloe vera gel ,  and made  our own. Decanting into little spray bottles to take everywhere with us, and to have sitting by the side of our computers..


----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> The conditions in the local grocery stores have me a bit rattled so I started thinking about the shelf-stable pantry items I have on hand that would be helpful in a short term emergency.
> 
> I have to admit that my selection will be pretty grim if we have a disruption in the utilities or municipal water supply.
> 
> ...


Most who live in natural disaster areas (EQs for me) have had it drilled into our heads that we could be on our own for 3-7 days, and therefore should always have at least that much backup food and water.  Unlike hurricanes and tornadoes, EQs have no "season" or advance warning.

The Northridge quake hit my house, neighborhood and general area very hard at 4:31 AM on January 17, 1994, Martin Luther King Day. Gas, water and power were gone in 15 seconds. We had more than enough water and food, but many were scrambling by 8:00 am that very morning. Out of diapers, milk, etc. No back up batteries, water, or cash in their houses. Nearby stores were trashed and without power they couldn't ring up orders anyway.

The good news is that we who had shared with those who didn't. We all soldiered through and our neighborhood grew the strongest I'd ever seen it. I'm already seeing that same mentality in this crisis - neighbors are asking others if they have what they need, offering to pick things up when they go shopping, etc.

So, Aunt Bea, to get back to your question, we ALWAYS have lots of fresh filtered tap water stored up. Over 40 gallons, not including what's in my water heater. More food than we could possibly eat over a two month period. Camping stove and BBQ with full propane tanks to supply them, ditto with our RV's propane. We do this not only for ourselves, but in case our kids or folks in our neighborhood need help.

We have a fairly large house and a two car garage that hasn't seen an automobile since moving in 35 years ago, so storage space isn't a problem.

My ongoing list of supplies looks a lot like the one @hollydolly posted above except we don't eat meat and the only dairy I stock is to make pizza (10 lbs of shredded mozzarella in the freezer). 25 lbs of bread flour, 10 lbs all purpose flour, 15 lbs sugar, plenty of olive and vegetable oils.

I accumulated this little by little and always rotate our stock.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2020)

Absolutely nothing. There is just the two of us and anything we need we can have delivered by; Amazon, Publix and BJs. In fact, a grocery order is being delivered today.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 22, 2020)

Living out in "the back of beyond", like Don we normally keep a good supply of things on hand.  At the beginning of this month we added a little to our supplies but for the most part we were in pretty good shape.

A few of suggestions for those who are currently storing more than that to which they are accustomed.  If you don't already do this:
1.  Use a marker to write the date of purchase (month and year) on items in storage.  Try to use the oldest things first.
2.  Before freezing, separate meats, fresh fruit and vegetables, &c. into usable portions and store in dated freezer bags.
3.  Keep a small notebook near you freezer listing what's in it.  Update it whenever you add or remove things.

Based on our experience, these simple steps will help ensure that your supplies remain reasonably fresh and that you don't end up having to throw away food that's outstayed its welcome.

ETA:  Did you know that you can freeze raw eggs (shelled), cheese, yogurt, butter, and cottage cheese?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 22, 2020)

My little freezer compartment is well stocked so I'll be fine if the electricity stays on.

If the electricity goes out I will also lose the ability to cook.  It will be peanut butter or sardines on crackers, fruit or pudding snack cups, and dry cereal but I'll make it work.

I need to look for a box of these little 6 3/4 ounce shelf-stable milk cartons when I go out to shop this Friday they would go a long way in helping with the cereal that I already have on hand.







Maybe add a couple of boxes of meal replacement bars.

I suppose it's all about adjusting to a new way of thinking about what is important.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> My little freezer compartment is well stocked so I'll be fine if the electricity stays on.
> 
> If the electricity goes out and I also lose the ability to cook it will be peanut butter or sardines on crackers, fruit or pudding snack cups, and dry cereal but I'll make it work.
> 
> ...


 exactly that's the milk I use all the time, not just in a crises... I usually buy a whole box of 6 but currently the supermarkets are rationing just 2 cartons per customer ..instead of allowing a box of 6 to be sold , so I'm pleased I already got mine. 

I also have lots of Oatmeal which again I would usually have at home and  even if you only ate oatmeal it would be a nutritious meals for weeks.. , ,., and like you Bea..  I have a stock of canned fish,  and stuff that can easily be eaten cold if the power goes..

We've got candles.. and torches (which we had already).. but the torches are re-charegeable (usb), so I bought a couple of cheap ones that take batteries, and bought a pack of batteries, because in a power cut there will be no re-charging anything...


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 22, 2020)

Pet food. If I can't get out to shop, I don't want my pets to starve.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 22, 2020)

I started stocking up before the virus even hit. I just like having lots of things available. Plus since I no longer drive, I have my son pick up as much as he can and so do I...whenever I can. My son is very busy, works long hours and I don't want him to have to go to the store (usually Costco) for me too often. Stocked up on pouch tuna, pasta sauce and whole grain pasta, all kinds of snacks, shredded cheeses, my water enhancers, canned goods (ravioli, a variety of soups and vegetables). I buy in bulk from Costco so I have 3 cases of almond milk, a case (of 36 single serve) organic apple sauce , hot and cold cereals, peanut butter, big bag of frozen spinach ravioli, turkey and salmon burgers, a bundle of 30 large rolls of toilet paper (I'd have two if they weren't sold out) and bottled water. I have almost a case each of baby wipes and disinfectant wipes, 3 boxes of alcohol swabs, a bottle of alcohol, two bottles of peroxide, acetomenaphen and plenty of bandaids.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 22, 2020)

Tommy said:


> Living out in "the back of beyond", like Don we normally keep a good supply of things on hand.  At the beginning of this month we added a little to our supplies but for the most part we were in pretty good shape.
> 
> A few of suggestions for those who are currently storing more than that to which they are accustomed.  If you don't already do this:
> 1.  Use a marker to write the date of purchase (month and year) on items in storage.  Try to use the oldest things first.
> ...


Those are good tips.  I have a vacuum sealer so I can buy larger packages of meat, then vacuum seal into smaller portions.

I freeze butter and eggs (crack 3 into a bowl, lightly beat them, then pour into a small freezer bag, gently press the air out.  Freeze flat.)  I have never tried freezing cheese, yogurt or cottage cheese.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2020)

bingo said:


> just the regular two week trip for stuff....i'm surprised coffee wasn't hoarded


I don't think it rates high as a sustainable beverage. It does at my house if people don't have a death wish.


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 22, 2020)

Dry creamer, coffee, frozen foods, canned goods, toilet paper, paper plates, alcohol, liquid hand and bar soap, dish and laundry detergent, bottled water (just cause our tap water tastes terrible). We are so close to stores we don’t normally buy a lot at one time, but we did get started earlier than most. 

Walmart was pretty well stocked Saturday afternoon, and not very many people there, to my surprise. Even got some hand sanitizer. Most in demand items were one or two per customer. To be honest, the grocery chains have done a good job here keeping the shelves stocked, at least after the initial panic buying.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2020)

@JB in SC Maybe now that they've got their stock maybe things will slow a little. I think they're just getting started here and they're talking another 8 wks here. I think things are gonna get worse this week unfortunately.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 23, 2020)

Small shopping trip yesterday, I wanted to see what was going on. One store had people lined up outside, new regulations here limiting the number of people gathering. Also some severe limiting in quantities. Paper towels and TP limiting to 2 packages. (those shelves were empty) Bread, mostly empty also except for those baked there.  Two stores were changing hours and creating a senior's shopping hour from 8 to 9 am. 
     Good moves , this is a cottage area and now most people from the big cities have come up to their cottages. Unless supplies to this area are increased we could be in trouble. Was told about several fights one in the line up another inside. Both dealt with by store workers.
      I have to praise these people, they are dealing with situations most of us avoid on a daily basis. I made sure to thank them before I left.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 23, 2020)

I also have plenty of beverages. I have two cases of Izze sparkling fruit juices. One of my kitchen cabinets if full of a variety of teas including several boxes of Bromley decaf green tea and Bigelow Vanilla Chai tea. I have enough Folgers instant decaf to last more than a year. Besides the aforementioned bottle water, I use a Brita pitcher for which I have plenty of filters.


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @JB in SC Maybe now that they've got their stock maybe things will slow a little. I think they're just getting started here and they're talking another 8 wks here. I think things are gonna get worse this week unfortunately.



Perhaps when the “essential businesses only” becomes a reality, the situation will improve somewhat.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 23, 2020)

We stocked up on a few things, but not to any excess:
Prescription Meds
Prescription Cat food & treats
Dog food & dog treats 
Some extra meat, canned goods, nuts, dried fruit, beans, other staples, and ice cream (of course). 
About $2.5K in 20 dollar bills (it won't go bad).
We already had plenty of propane fuel, sugar for the hummingbird feeders, paper products, and batteries.

I find that I will need to get some more bird feed for the seed eaters, and some more coffee beans in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 23, 2020)

Got pretty much everything we need.  Hubby went out today to pick up a few things. But we have enough food and other essentials to last for a while... Very Blessed.


----------



## zoey (Mar 24, 2020)

We usually have enough to last us 4-6 weeks. We just bought some extra fresh produce. What I have been doing is reading up passing time at home. Games, spending time with kids, managing the claustrophobia in small homes with no yards, and a whole bunch of things. Here's one on handling social distance. It's a good time to explore new recipes with the produce one has!


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2020)

Shampoo, soap, coffee, raccoon food, Glock food.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 24, 2020)

Empty said:


> Tomorrow, I'm going out to buy parakeet food - seeds and sprouting mix. I called to check on availability, and my local store was out of their favorite seed. My four feathered friends depend on me and with so many businesses closing, I worry about the supply chain.


Are you afraid they will call you "CHEEP"?  cheep, cheep,  (joking)


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 25, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Are you afraid they will call you "CHEEP"?  cheep, cheep,  (joking)


Hahaha!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 25, 2020)

Pecos said:


> We stocked up on a few things, but not to any excess:
> ... Prescription Cat food & treats, Dog food & dog treats...
> sugar for the hummingbird feeders...I find that I will need to get some more bird feed for the seed eaters...
> 
> This is really important for pets with special needs!  Supply chain issues will just keep getting worse.  Our critters depend on us.  Please, please try to get the food and meds they may need ASAP.  These are things that DO need to be stockpiled at home!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 25, 2020)

Tommy said:


> Living out in "the back of beyond", like Don we normally keep a good supply of things on hand.  At the beginning of this month we added a little to our supplies but for the most part we were in pretty good shape.
> 
> A few of suggestions for those who are currently storing more than that to which they are accustomed.  If you don't already do this:
> 1.  Use a marker to write the date of purchase (month and year) on items in storage.  Try to use the oldest things first.
> ...



This is great advice.  Wish I had used it sooner.  Not wanting to shop due to coronavirus, I dove to the back of fridge, freezer, and cabinets.  Discovered that grain-based/seed things that came in the stiff clear wrap had absorbed something nasty from the wrap - tried eating it anyway.  Had to spit stuff out.  From now on, I'll transfer such things to class containers.  I really hate wasting food.


----------

